# Where To Get Bulk Red Desert Sand At A Good Price



## TheDriver (Apr 4, 2012)

*​*Hi

I am wanting to find out where I can get some red desert sand at a good price. I am after about 80-100 kilos and hopefully within about an hour of the Gold Coast or Brisbane.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers
Rick


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Go for a drive inland, it starts west of brisbane and ends at the indian ocean it is free and there are gazillion tones of it


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

any landscaping yard should have it. i get mine from the same yard that bags it for a nation wide distributor, who sells it for about $20 a 3kg bag.....mine costs me $1.50 for a 60L tub


----------



## ericrs (Apr 4, 2012)

be wary of desert sand and plasterers sand (red stuff from landscape supplies). plasterers sand is very abrasive and sharp. it is made that way for it to work well for plastering. desert sand is finer and much smoother. just run it through your fingers and there is a clear difference. plasterers sand i would not use because of this. it cuts up my hands enough at work


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 4, 2012)

The sand that is sold in the URS bags nationally is straight Plaster Sand that is supplied & bagged at the Lonsdale Sand & Metal plant in Adelaide. It isn't run through a sieve or anything, they load the sand straight from the bay in the yard using a loader into the hopper, then in to the 5, 10 & 20 kilo bags. Works for me, my Monitors don't complain


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

yep, last lot cost me $3 to fill 2 60L tubs.....i couldnt fill em to the top tho, cos i couldnt lift it myself without SH&*&ING myself



SA_Goannas said:


> The sand that is sold in the URS bags nationally is straight Plaster Sand that is supplied & bagged at the Lonsdale Sand & Metal plant in Adelaide. It isn't run through a sieve or anything, they load the sand straight from the bay in the yard using a loader into the hopper, then in to the 5, 10 & 20 kilo bags. Works for me, my Monitors don't complain


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

what should you guys and girls suggest i use for substraight for my eastern water dragon then i was thinking i wanted to go for a dessert look abit with some water in it that way hy lizard can see the crickets and he wont be putting dirt in his water bowl.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 4, 2012)

from the red desert lol


----------



## TheDriver (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it. Does the red plasterers sand stain your monitors?

Cheers
Rick


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 4, 2012)

TheDriver said:


> Does the red plasterers sand stain your monitors?



Absolutely, I have a unique breed of _V.Panoptes_ & _V.Tristis..... a red form_ 

But seriously it isn't too bad, IMO it looks natural.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

definately would not have it in a water dragon enclosure, red mud everywhere

coco fibre worked well when i had water dragons


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 4, 2012)

*2 seconds up the road at the end of my street, all you can load into a trailer, free and clean 
*


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah, i'd save my $3 if i still lived in broken hill. free dirt as far as the eye can see



Jeannine said:


> *2 seconds up the road at the end of my street, all you can load into a trailer, free and clean
> *


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks maddog i will go with the eco earth. my water dragon tank needs a hole new remodling in side.


----------



## rvcasa (May 4, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *2 seconds up the road at the end of my street, all you can load into a trailer, free and clean
> *



...and where's your street?


----------

